# R-15= kapoot



## flynlr (Jan 21, 2006)

on the 4th day of ownership of my box having happily recorded many fine programs. tonight I get home to find out that not only did it not record my NBA game on Fox sports but it appeared to have locked up. so i do the red button reset and it loops the reboot over and over. so I try the powercord reset and it reboots over and over and over.. called up dtv and they will send me a new box out on monday. well that was a fun 4 days for my first DVR. I decided to get one after lurking in this forum for the last couple weeks. had to join to share my sorrow however.  
anyone else have a r-15 die on them yet?>


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

ok, try this. unplug the unit for about 30 seconds......now be quick and reeady with the remote.......plug it back in, and as soon as you see the message your directv receiver is starting up, push 0 2 4 6 8 on your remote and that should start a force download of the current software. provided that is what the receiver needs. this code at this startup point works with most everything after the direct model D-10's



flynlr said:


> on the 4th day of ownership of my box having happily recorded many fine programs. tonight I get home to find out that not only did it not record my NBA game on Fox sports but it appeared to have locked up. so i do the red button reset and it loops the reboot over and over. so I try the powercord reset and it reboots over and over and over.. called up dtv and they will send me a new box out on monday. well that was a fun 4 days for my first DVR. I decided to get one after lurking in this forum for the last couple weeks. had to join to share my sorrow however.
> anyone else have a r-15 die on them yet?>


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

The 02468 code does not work on the R-15 or at least after 20+ tries it does not work on mine. If someone with an R-15 wants to tell me when they press the code and it works for them 100% of the time I will try again.

Some say to press the code during the "welcome" screen but the DirecTivo's have a "welcome" screen the R-15 does not say "welcome" when first starting up. Some say when they first got their units and plugged them in and the code worked, well the update if there is one, automatically downloads on units after you first plug it in if you enter the code or not.

The first post about the 02468 code also said SPS9S works on the R-15 and that was proven by many to not work.


----------



## flynlr (Jan 21, 2006)

went thru that bit with the dtv tech on the phone... they are sending me a new one:bang


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Bobman, enter the code when the unit shows "powering up" on the screen. Only press 0 2 4 6 8 and no other keys. There seems to be no explanation as to why yours has been unsuccessful and others have, mine included. Even if the most current software version is present, it will still proceed with the download again. Whether the code itself actually accomplishes anything or not, it has worked on many units. Just last week i had to "reset" after a "hang" in the system test, and just out of curiousity, i used the code again and it once again, downloaded version 109A even though i already hat it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Bobman said:


> The 02468 code does not work on the R-15 or at least after 20+ tries it does not work on mine. If someone with an R-15 wants to tell me when they press the code and it works for them 100% of the time I will try again.


It works fine.. Just hit 02468 the moment you see the first blue screen. It doesn't immediately go to an upgrade screen, you gotta wait a few seconds, so don't keep hitting the code over and over.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

OK thanks. When I dont see anything happening I do keep pressing 024680246802468 and so on until finally the TV screen appears. I will try again the next time my R-15 locks up.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey I got it to work !!!! Woooooooooooo....... I think if you press the 02468 code more than once it messes things up. I tried it a few times and anytime I pressed 02468 more than once it never worked.


----------



## mwarner (Nov 16, 2005)

But did that fix your problem with the unit not booting?


----------



## sickchuck (Jan 24, 2006)

Here is my story of my r-15 frying.. 
since I bought it for xmas the only issue I had was the warning about it needing to change channels for a scheduled recording 6 min b4 it needed to. thus either canceling the recording or missing what I was watching. 
called dtv about it and they had never heard of this problem b4.
This was one weekago. last friday we got a big wet snow here and myservice was out till sat. morning mostly due to snow on the dish I thought.
I found out no. 1 tuner was out even though both cables had a signal. call dtv again ,they confirmed this and said they would send out a new box the same day, this being sat. morning. I asked about a tracking no. I would know when to expect the box, was told to call back on sunday for that. I did and was told the same thing , call back on monday for it.
I called back today to find out nothing was shipped out as they do not do any shipping on the weekend.
I really started to complaine about one person lieing and another compounding the lie without fixing it.
end being I'm getting the new box plus stars channels for 3 month FOR FREE


----------



## flynlr (Jan 21, 2006)

arggggh!~!!!!!!!!!..
well I am expecting my replacement box tommorow. if it shows up I go into mad mode. if not it will be worse.. when the box died saturday I called up Dtv to get a replacement nad no problem. today I look at my acct and they have now added another few dollars to my bill to reactivate my old philips box. so now they think I have 3 working receivers in the house. if you include the dead r15.
I may have to be put through to the cancel people to see what i can get fixed. also they promised me a 20 credit on the acct for the inconvience. never appeared.


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

flynlr said:


> arggggh!~!!!!!!!!!..
> well I am expecting my replacement box tommorow. if it shows up I go into mad mode. if not it will be worse.. when the box died saturday I called up Dtv to get a replacement nad no problem. today I look at my acct and they have now added another few dollars to my bill to reactivate my old philips box. so now they think I have 3 working receivers in the house. if you include the dead r15.
> I may have to be put through to the cancel people to see what i can get fixed. also they promised me a 20 credit on the acct for the inconvience. never appeared.


...but I'm in the worse mode...the replacement showed up, but was an R-10 with the R-15 remote and a Hughes manual!!! Go figure that one out...Called back...needless to say another is on the way...hopefully before the wekend...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

!Devil_lol


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

DJPellegrino said:


> ...but I'm in the worse mode...the replacement showed up, but was an R-10 with the R-15 remote and a Hughes manual!!! Go figure that one out...Called back...needless to say another is on the way...hopefully before the wekend...


Well of course, The R15's a Universal remote, and the Hughes manual is good read while you wait for the Customer service to activate the R10. j/k Classic D* moment here.


----------



## flynlr (Jan 21, 2006)

got my replacent r15 today up and running with almost no problems.

weird thing i set up a show on discovery to get first runs and its getting those plus all the reruns. whats up with that?>
edit here is the story via DTV billing..


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

flynlr said:


> got my replacent r15 today up and running with almost no problems.
> 
> weird thing i set up a show on discovery to get first runs and its getting those plus all the reruns. whats up with that?>
> edit here is the story via DTV billing..


The repeats are a known bug in the software. Hopefully it gets fixed soon. I get annoyed with deleting tons of repeats


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

DJPellegrino said:


> ...but I'm in the worse mode...the replacement showed up, but was an R-10 with the R-15 remote and a Hughes manual!!! Go figure that one out...Called back...needless to say another is on the way...hopefully before the wekend...


Received the 2nd replacement to replace the R-10 they mistakenly sent the 1st time...oh...it's another R-10!!! Called again...was told that they can't guarantee what type of unit I will get...I begged to differ and asked for their supervisor...She indicated that I would have an R-15 with rush delivery...told them I am extremely diasppointed with their support. I paid for an R-15, and I should have an R-15 replacement, not an out of production refurbished unit...! The saga continues...


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

DJPellegrino said:


> Received the 2nd replacement to replace the R-10 they mistakenly sent the 1st time...oh...it's another R-10!!! Called again...was told that they can't guarantee what type of unit I will get...I begged to differ and asked for their supervisor...She indicated that I would have an R-15 with rush delivery...told them I am extremely diasppointed with their support. I paid for an R-15, and I should have an R-15 replacement, not an out of production refurbished unit...! The saga continues...


I ordered a replacement R15 and I am hoping like hell it is an R10.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

I just ran into the same problem. The r-15 rebooting over and over again. I tried to force a software update with 02468 after unplugging the unit and plugging it back in a couple of times. That didn't work. However, after doing a reset with the red button, and forcing an update, it booted up just fine.


----------



## franco (Nov 6, 2003)

tall1 said:


> I ordered a replacement R15 and I am hoping like hell it is an R10.


I got so sick of them sending me the refurb R10's ( especially when they said it would be the R15 unit) I went to circuit city and bought the thing for myself. With $100.00 rebate (which I have not gotten yet) My out of pocket is 8.00.
So far I love it and would not trade foranything!! Now I have a r10 with a shakey harddrive sitting in my closet!!
Frank


----------

